# HCL ME AE1V2130-X vs Dell T540701IN8



## RBX (Oct 23, 2010)

Required for long duration works. The tasks may include anything from heavy graphics and gaming to web designing.

EDIT:

I'd prefer that function keys can be used with single tap at most instances if not always. I'll also be using it for transferring data (dl/ul using torrents) while sleeping at nights


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2010)

easy decision: DELL!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

^^ fanboyism is not good.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 23, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> ^^ fanboyism is not good.



It is not fanboyism,it is called realism.Anyone with a sane mind will suggest Dell over HCLBut for heavy graphics or gaming you will need a better machine.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

IMO both manufacturers are at par when it comes to quality.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2010)

One thing I know is that HCL one of the pathetic support. Just because a laptop has core i7 doesnt make it superb quality. There is lot more than paper-specs. And I would always pick Dell/HP/Sony/Apple over HCL/Wipro/Zenith etc.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 24, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> IMO both manufacturers are at par when it comes to quality.



Is it supposed to be a joke?


----------



## tejaslok (Oct 24, 2010)

if possible go for 1GB gfx 5470 frm dell instead of 512MB, i recently got a lappy to my frnd with same config but it not studio 15 ?? 

Does dell provide 5650 gfx card like sony ??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ No sony only Has 5650 @ 50K lappy which is best lappy IMO  !!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2010)

^^  cause acer provides same card for around 45k, so why not sell out 5k more & get a better lappy, by looks & build quality. after all, lappy isn't a PC that will sit in one place till its sold as scrap metal.


----------



## tejaslok (Oct 26, 2010)

^but the sony u told comes with I3 not I5, yesterday went to showroom and got the config !! WoW its damn good to look +1 to Sony


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ err, so no turbo. right? well not much of a letdown i guess.


----------

